# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Badanie krwi i moczu

## marcin10_19

Witam
Chcialbym sie wybrac na kontrolne badanie krwi i moczu lecz nie wiem jakie skladniki krwi i moczu mam badac aby po wykonaniu badan miec pewenosc ze w moim organizmie niczego nie brakuje i juest wszystko w porzadku. Bylem oststnio u Laryngologa i Pani dokrtor kaazala mi zrobic dodatkowo CRP i jeszcze jeden skladnik, lecz nie moge sie opdczytac co to jest poniewaz niewyraznie mi napisala. Top dodatkowe badanie mam zrobic w celu rozwiania watpliwosci ze migdaly sieja wirusy. Jest to cos chyba na L....
Poza tym co mam badac w krwi zeby tak jak juz wczesniej pisalem dowiedziec sie ze niczego mi nie brakuje i jest wszystko ok? :Smile:

----------


## Gastrolog72

Gdy idzie się na badanie krwi to od razu w laboratorium gdy coś jest nie tak oznaczają to poprzez odpowiednie paremetry, które przekroczyły normę. To samo z moczem. CRP to taki rodzaj białka.

----------


## marcin10_19

Dzwonilem aby zapytac o cene badania krwi i moczu lecz Pani mnie wysmiala i powiedziala zebym Jej pow co konkretnie chce przebadac w krwi i moczu. Dlatego zapytalem co mam przebadac

----------


## Gastrolog72

Po co płacić za to badanie skoro można pójść do lekarza po skierowanie na nie? Wtedy od razu przebadają krew i mocz ogólnie.

----------


## marcin10_19

Bylem u Pani doktor w naszym osrodku zdrowia. Pow ze chcialem zrobic kontrolne badania moczu i krwi. Pow ze nie ma podstaw do tego by mi wypisac skierowanie na te badania. po kilku minutach wyklocania sie i tlumaczenia ze to tylko kontrolne wyszedlem z gabinetu....

----------


## Gastrolog72

Niech pan idzie do innego lekarza/innej przychodni. Szkoda, że przez takich jak ta Pani doktor ludzie uważają nas za złych...

----------


## Karaoke

Gastrolog -  Ty moim zdaniem nie jesteś lekarzem i nie rozumiem tych wpisów.

----------


## TomaszK

Wydaję mi się iż to forum nie jest od dyskusji typu, kto jest lekarzem a kto nie. ludzie wchodzą na to forum po uzyskanie odpowiedzi na temat ich zdrowia. a jeśli ktoś nie jest lekarzem a się zna to ma to w czym problem?

----------


## Karaoke

baphomet665 - dyskusja zbędna.
Do autora tematu - mając karteczkę od laryngologa możesz przecież pokazać ją rodzinnemu, a tak na marginesie - jeśli nie ma podstaw zdrowotnych lekarz może odmówić wypisania skierowania.

----------

